# firepower add on wood/coal furnace



## tk67 (Dec 28, 2007)

hello just wondering if anyone could tell me about or where i could find info on this add on furnce....its called firepower....thanks in advance tom


----------



## ericjeeper (Dec 28, 2007)

*welcome fellow Hoosier*

I have not a clue.. might try **********


----------



## Mike Van (Dec 29, 2007)

Tom, search google.com - I just typed firepower furnace in, lots of stuff came up -


----------



## tk67 (Dec 31, 2007)

Mike Van said:


> Tom, search google.com - I just typed firepower furnace in, lots of stuff came up -



mike i did that a nothing truly pretaining for this furnace.....do u have any other ideas where to look......this stove was built in wisconsin by DFS Inc. cant find anything on them either


----------



## tk67 (Dec 31, 2007)

i was made in 1982....used very lil by previuos owner is still like new...its alot like the super jack and big jack furnaces ....if anyone has a firepower add on with manual i`ll pay for a copy....new to burning wood


----------



## Deadman (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a Big FIREPOWER woodburner. 
Mine is a forced draft, forced air unit that produces like 150,000 BTU ( I think). Its a huge burner and an excellent quality unit. 
I got it from my dads buddy and hes an electrical engineer and he bought it for himself years ago and loved it, but it cooked him out of his shop, so he bought a smaller burner. 

I don't burn ours much, cuz its in our garage, but it sure does heat well and is built like a tank. 
PM me if you need more info, ITS VERY LIKELY that he gave me the owners manual for my burner, cuz he's a real details guy! I'll look if I think of it.


----------



## MAC Eng (Oct 14, 2010)

*firepower wood stove*

I purchased a Firepower wood/coal stove in the mid 80's; I have the manual, model 2230-2236. 

MAC Eng


----------

